# Deactivated due report of impairment 2 minutes ago!



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Never thought it’d happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I’ll keeep the y’all posted!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Good luck, amigo


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope you have dashcam footage..
I would sue the pax for loss wages..


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Uber, zero help of course! They asked if i’d had a confrontation with a pax earlier, yes and I reported it! So they know the score! You pussed off a rider, they retaliate with a false claim, yet Uber allows them to get away with it?! This is an outrage!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Judge jury and executioner all wrapped up in one call center representative


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

The People's Republic of San Francisco and the People's Collective Cooperative of Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


Happened to me last week, almost 48 hours after the last ride
I did. I was reactivated right around 24 hours later...

Shitty to have happen on A Friday night.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Well we’re bouncing back and forth with messages. Them- we need to investigate, appreciate your patience. Me- this is an outrage, reactivate me immediately, false allegation, missed earnings, etc! I ain’t letting this die.

I’m so pissed! I’ve read other complaints about false reporting and thought, oh you poor schmuck, that’ll never happen to me! IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANY OF US! I am witness!


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

that sucks bra... Hope you get reactivated.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> They asked if i'd had a confrontation with a pax earlier, *yes and I reported it!*


You left out all the juicy details. Tell us about the confrontation!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Spend the night either driving Lyft, or trying out that bar you have always wanted to check out.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Spend the night either driving Lyft, or trying out that bar you have always wanted to check out.


Yeah!!! Throw on some pink skinny shorts and a shirt with anchors on it. Then rent a Lime Bike and go to Pignic. Literally so much fun.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


It's alright, you will be re activated by Monday. So what happened? Where were you?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Print out a huge sign CASH UBER!!! 
Now you make 100% the fare including upfront.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Where were you?


McCarran an 4th. I know where she works, get her for me Salty!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

go get your $150.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Still in Uber jail. Gonna cruise up to the hub for poops and grins.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Still in Uber jail. Gonna cruise up to the hub for poops and grins.


I was curious where my closest hub is. It is a 6 hour drive to DC, an 8 hour drive to ATL or a 10 hour drive to Nashville. They don't give a flying about us in NC.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you know where she works there’s always revenge.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> I hope you have dashcam footage..
> I would sue the pax for loss wages..


And how expensive would that be to lawyer up just to get a handful of $6 fares back.

Understand that Uber is going to bench you until further notice, and side with the pax 100% of the time. You are expendable. Uber has hundreds if not thousands of new drivers all lined up at every Green Light Hub -daily-. That's why you're a "partner" not an "employee". Eventually, this kind of nonsense will happen to every driver, and another driver is right there to take his or her place at a moments notice. Sorry about your luck. We, (or will be) have all been there.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Still in Uber jail. Gonna cruise up to the hub for poops and grins.


Walk in and see three millenials with their heads rammed up their I phones a$$! Good luck hommie


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Happened to me last week, almost 48 hours after the last ride
> I did. I was reactivated right around 24 hours later...
> 
> Shitty to have happen on A Friday night.


Oh my gosh, this just happened to me yesterday (deactivated) and I pinned the accusation down to a particular pax in my mind. I was shocked that she did this to me and really it didn't make any sense but I thought it couldn't have been anyone else that day because I got an immediate 5 stars and tips from 3 other pax that day. I got a crappy rating after this pax and I was upset-she slammed me on 5 categories--that never happens to me. After being upset, I said ah, screw it, what does it really matter, it doesn't really affect me. I went and did two more rides, got tips and two 5 star ratings from those rides. I decided I would get my car washed during the lull and while I was in the car wash, I saw that my account got deactivated for someone accusing me of being impaired. I thought it had to be that pax based on the timing of the crappy rating. But was the false accusation of intoxication and crappy rating really from her? Now your post makes me think it could have even been a pax from another day, if in fact you did not get deactivated for 48 hours after last ride. So maybe the pax can go in 24, 48 or whatever hours later, rate you then make a claim that you were intoxicated whenever the mood strikes them to do so????


----------



## Bustle89 (Jun 2, 2018)

$150 $150 $150 $150 $150 $150 
What's this I keep hearing about $150? I've asked a few times and nobody has clarified this. Am I supposed to get $150 after being reactivated following a false claim?
$150 $150 $150 $150 $150 $150


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

Another thing I've noticed is that Lyft scum has been slithering their way over to Uber!!! Are Uber gift cards a new thing and that's the reason why? You know, no bank account but now gift cards available.


----------



## Bustle89 (Jun 2, 2018)

What's this about $150?


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bustle89 said:


> What's this about $150?


Think. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bustle89 said:


> What's this about $150?


When Uber deactivates you they give you $150 as an apology.


----------



## Bustle89 (Jun 2, 2018)

When did this start? I didn't get any compensation when I was deactivated for "falling asleep" during a ride!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> Judge jury and executioner all wrapped up in one call center representative


Judge Dred


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

$150 my azz! 
“We're sorry to say but we don't reimburse for the lost time or earnings.
If there's anything else we can do for you, please let us know.” 
Hub is closed on Saturday! Shee-it! —new Uber msg, brb—
I’m back online somehow! But I’m still psssd! It’s crazy that a completely unsubstantiated claim can F you over so badly! Gonna fight to be reimbursed. I’m doing it for all of us brothers and sisters! “Do you hear the people sing?! It is the song of angry men!”


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Wal-Mart sells a breathalyzer. Film yourself doing the test. Drive to the police station ask for help. Film yourself at the police desk.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> When Uber deactivates you they give you $150 as an apology.


Hey brother what's the secret handshake to get the onefiddy? I'm hittin a brick wall!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's ridiculous that these companies do not require some sort of evidence. All of these passengers have smartphones with cameras and microphones!

Further if the driver has thousands of rides and years on the platform they shouldn't be just taking the passenger's word for it. They should be extremely skeptical.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bustle89 said:


> $150 $150 $150 $150 $150 $150
> What's this I keep hearing about $150? I've asked a few times and nobody has clarified this. Am I supposed to get $150 after being reactivated following a false claim?
> $150 $150 $150 $150 $150 $150


I didn't get jack shit.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Hey brother what's the secret handshake to get the onefiddy? I'm hittin a brick wall!


I was kidding.

The 150 comes from filing a false cleaning fee against the offending pax. Not okay, but some drivers do it anyway.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberbiotch said:


> I got an immediate 5 stars and tips from 3 other pax that day.


With me, I got a tip later, i thought it was 48 hours it was 36.

I got a tip, was rated and very shortly after suspended due to rider claim of impaired driving.























As you can see, the timing matches up and the rider was refunded, 36 hours after the fact!

I remember the ride nothing out of the ordinary and was barely over a minimum fare. I can't see someone complaining for a refund while tipping and waiting 36 hours. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

maybe it's $100 now...



Butterdog said:


> Same thing happened to me. From the time of the complaint to the time they temporarily deactivated my account was 5 calendar days. I was reinstated in 22 hrs. I noticed an additional $100.00 added to my earnings under Promotion. Wasn't aware of any promotions. Do you think Uber compensated me for the day off? I'm part time and avg. $100/day.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I was kidding


Hilarious! A bud of mine got a hundo when it happened to him so ima keep sticking it to em till I get some type of recompense. Squeaky wheel gets the grease and I've already gotten the shaft so the struggle will continue!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Impaired? Does the passenger carry a breathalyzer?

I hope you get this resolved. Best wishes.


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> With me, I got a tip later, i thought it was 48 hours it was 36.
> 
> I got a tip, was rated and very shortly after suspended due to rider claim of impaired driving.
> View attachment 238628
> ...


Are you saying this person tipped you? My other passengers tipped me which is why I was certain it wasn't them who accused me. I didn't realize how easy it was to confirm who the perpetrator was by checking for fare reimbursement. Thank you for posting this. I was able to confirm that it was the pax I thought it was based on the refund that she got. Thank you. Now I can go hunt her down with confidence! haha


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

uberbiotch said:


> Are you saying this person tipped you? My other passengers tipped me which is why I was certain it wasn't them who accused me. I didn't realize how easy it was to confirm who the perpetrator was by checking for fare reimbursement. Thank you for posting this. I was able to confirm that it was the pax I thought it was based on the refund that she got. Thank you. Now I can go hunt her down with confidence! haha


I complained once as a passenger - driver 5 minutes away switched to a driver 15 minutes. I ended up late because of the musical driver game. My complaint had nothing to do with the driver who actually drove me. I didn't ask, hint or imply that I wanted a refund. I ended up getting a full refund when I asked for the closest person to pick me up next time. Who refunds a customer who didn't ask for a refund!?!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> ima keep sticking it to em till I get some type of recompense. Squeaky wheel gets the grease


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have sent several nastygrams to Rohit demanding money. I hit him with a flood of them initially, then let him reply. I then reply at my leisure, but do not let up on him. He will escalate them along the line. Eventually, Super-Ober-Big-Rohit will give you something just to get rid of you. They appease customers with five dollars, but usually drivers get at least twenty-five; often fifty or better.

We have one poster to the Washington Boards who is abusive toward Rohit and uses profanity. He states that he always gets results. I am abusive, but do not use profanity. I used to be a nice guy, but that never got results. Now, I am a [rectal aperture] when it comes to dealing with Rohit. It gets results, eventually

Sorry to learn that this happened to you. Glad that you did get re-instated. Uber knows that these passengers lie, but does nothing about it. This is one reason why I have no qualms about lying about passengers. Uber is basically dishonest, as it is, so I have no qualms about lying and cheating when it comes to Uber or Lyft.

Kinda' sorta' makes the Kool-Aid taste pretty bitter, -eh?

One thing about this: once they do give you at least twenty-five bananas, let the matter drop. Do not even send an e-Mail that says "thank you". In a case like this, usually you get fifty to a hundred. If all that you get is fifty, take it and run. You can give a few passengers the Shirlington Shuffle to make up for it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One thing about this: once they do give you at least twenty-five bananas, let the matter drop. Do not even send an e-Mail that says "thank you". In a case like this, usually you get fifty to a hundred. If all that you get is fifty, take it and run. You can give a few passengers the Shirlington Shuffle to make up for it.


I got nothing. 5 or 6 times I wrote in inquiring to demanding my compensation and was told basically to F myself AND subtlety warned the last time. I was told while Uber is making no accusations towards me they have to take these matters seriously, (and i agree) then they threw in, futher accusations could lead to me losing acces to the app.

I got the same warning when I was reinstated. I find the timing of the last one curious as it was in response to my strongest worded reqrequest for compensation for my missed time.

It's a crock of shit, I haven't drank alcohol since 1999. I don't do any drugs save the occasional pain killer for migraines, I don't drive while i have a migraine. It took 36 hours for this woman to report me? And she tipped? I asked Uber if they bothered to reach out to her to make sure I was the correct driver and that she did in fact mean to report me as impaired. They wouldn't answer on the basis if confidentiality.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> making no accusations towards me they have to take these matters seriously,


I got this line too, several times! They say it as if it's a comfort! My response was, "you're doing worse than accusing, you are punishing!"

Really thought I'd get some positive attention with that zinger. Nope!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bustle89 said:


> $150 $150 $150 $150 $150 $150
> What's this I keep hearing about $150? I've asked a few times and nobody has clarified this. Am I supposed to get $150 after being reactivated following a false claim?
> $150 $150 $150 $150 $150 $150





Mista T said:


> When Uber deactivates you they give you $150 as an apology.





Bustle89 said:


> When did this start? I didn't get any compensation when I was deactivated for "falling asleep" during a ride!


You must have fell asleep when Uber was busy handing out the $150 payments to each of their deactivated drivers.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I got this line too, several times! They say it as if it's a comfort! My response was, "you're doing worse than accusing, you are punishing!"
> 
> Really thought I'd get some positive attention with that zinger. Nope!


I know it's frustrating, just stay cool and collected you will get back online tomorrow. Do you drive for Lufthansa as well?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Really thought I'd get some positive attention with that zinger. Nope!


You did not get the attention, because Rohit did not understand it; his command of the English Language is about that of a third-grader. The Supervisor is the guy whose command of the English Language is at the level of a freshman in high school. Zingers are wasted on them. They do understand it when you are obnoxious. According to a certain poster to the Washington Boards, they also understand profanity, but, if I remember my third grade days correctly, I understood profanity then, as well----and I was in Catholic school; the kind that had nuns that could grab a claw full or rulers and go to work on you, especially if you were a boy...............................the nuns hated boys............................


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> and I was in Catholic school; the kind that had nuns that could grab a claw full or rulers and go to work on you, especially if you were a boy...............................the nuns hated boys............................


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> back online tomorrow


Uber re-activated me Saturday morning. Drove all day, got some killer surge with rodeo biz! I lyft as well, which saved my Friday.

Now I'm fighting for missed earnings from Friday night. Its for principles. I cannot let the who filed the false report win! I cannot let Uber me out of earnings based on a disgruntled pax's lie!

I know zero about the law but i'm looking into a civil suit in small claims against the rider. I really feel I need to do something. I can't let this stand. How often can you say, I did absolutely nothing wrong but was punished anyway? Don't see myself getting over this soon...


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

First of all, sorry about what happened to you. It's super chitty and unfair, but just so you know, this is a common scam which Uber and Lyft refuse to do anything about.

It's happened to me personally, and why I made this account.

Best advice is:

*A. DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM *
B. Get a Real Job.
C. Dashcam.

Don't drive without a dashcam. Your word is worth less than dirt to the sociopaths running these companies. That dashcam is your only weapon against the human scum that report folks for impaired driving.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me!


Let me guess, you don't have a dashcam?

Despite reading the hysterical posts from myself and others, you figured that you were a special little gem eh?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> you figured that you were a special little gem eh?


You're post began so compassionate and nice, I got misty. But you ended so . Your zeal for dash cams has robbed you of empathy. I'll consider a dash cam. Will you consider your humanity?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You need a dash cam but I doubt it would help. Uber deactivated you to "sober up". They won't accept the liability on the chance that the report is true. They know it's BS, so they reactivate you after a day and a few emails. They won't waste their time investigating videos. They have robot cars to build. So every driver gets put in time out and if you start showing a pattern of reports they boot you for good. I don't think for one second any of it is even looked at, it's just automated.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's funny how Uber says they got to gather additional information. From where? From whom? All bs mumbo jumbo.

What should happen is that when pax requests to submit something like that then it warns them that if they submit a false claim of driver impairment and Uber determines the claim to be fraudulent then Uber will deactivate the pax. Then it asks them if they want to proceed. This would help cut down on fake claims of driver impairment.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber re-activated me Saturday morning. Drove all day, got some killer surge with rodeo biz! I lyft as well, which saved my Friday.
> 
> Now I'm fighting for missed earnings from Friday night. Its for principles. I cannot let the who filed the false report win! I cannot let Uber me out of earnings based on a disgruntled pax's lie!
> 
> I know zero about the law but i'm looking into a civil suit in small claims against the rider. I really feel I need to do something. I can't let this stand. How often can you say, I did absolutely nothing wrong but was punished anyway? Don't see myself getting over this soon...


I understand completely! So I'm guessing the doesn't stand for champion.


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I have sent several nastygrams to Rohit demanding money.
> 
> Who is Rohit?





kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber re-activated me Saturday morning. Drove all day, got some killer surge with rodeo biz! I lyft as well, which saved my Friday.
> 
> Now I'm fighting for missed earnings from Friday night. Its for principles. I cannot let the C who filed the false report win! I cannot let Uber F me out of earnings based on a disgruntled pax's lie!
> 
> I know zero about the law but i'm looking into a civil suit in small claims against the rider. I really feel I need to do something. I can't let this stand. How often can you say, I did absolutely nothing wrong but was punished anyway? Don't see myself getting over this soon...


You got reactivated before 24 hours passed? I was deactivated Friday afternoon and kept sending emails about it and in one of the replies, they said that when they complete their investigation _and _24 hours passes I will get reactivated. I ended up getting reactivated after about 25 or 26 hours .


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


Anytime something like that happens immediately contact Uber and tell them what happened, and be very businesslike, no emotion or loaded language, be professional, that usually thwarts a deactivation, at least it has for me.


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

The only time ANY uber driver should get deactivated for an accusation of being impaired SHOULD be after the rider notifies police and police give the driver a breathalyzer. There should NEVER be a deactivation simply on an accusation. If the accusation proves to be false (after a police breathalyzer), the rider should be permanently barred from uber.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Hilarious! A bud of mine got a hundo when it happened to him so ima keep sticking it to em till I get some type of recompense. Squeaky wheel gets the grease and I've already gotten the shaft so the struggle will continue!


Skip dealing with the cs bots! This has all the email addys ya need http://www.elliott.org/company-contacts/uber/


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's funny how Uber says they got to gather additional information. From where? From whom? All bs mumbo jumbo.
> 
> What should happen is that when pax requests to submit something like that then it warns them that if they submit a false claim of driver impairment and Uber determines the claim to be fraudulent then Uber will deactivate the pax. Then it asks them if they want to proceed. This would help cut down on fake claims of driver impairment.


I'm trying to figure out how to Like your post about 400 times.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

beantowncruiser said:


> The only time ANY uber driver should get deactivated for an accusation of being impaired SHOULD be after the rider notifies police and police give the driver a breathalyzer. There should NEVER be a deactivation simply on an accusation. If the accusation proves to be false (after a police breathalyzer), the rider should be permanently barred from uber.


That would encourage impaired driving & be the end of Uber. Thankfully that won't happen.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> contact Uber and tell them what happened


Did! Always do. I report any discord with a pax, precisely to prohibit damage from escalation on the pax part. It meant nothing here! My C pax wanted her pound of flesh and Uber served it up nice. Some folks here were surprised I was reactivated after only 12 hours. Perhaps it was due to my reporting the initial incident.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

whenever I have an issue with pax i immediately put it in a review by rating, perhaps by going offline if needed

i will even call it in, to get in front of the pax just in case they try to pull this


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Did! Always do. I report any discord with a pax, precisely to prohibit damage from escalation on the pax part. It meant nothing here! My C pax wanted her pound of flesh and Uber served it up nice. Some folks here were surprised I was reactivated after only 12 hours. Perhaps it was due to my reporting the initial incident.


She work at the Tide?


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> I was curious where my closest hub is. It is a 6 hour drive to DC, an 8 hour drive to ATL or a 10 hour drive to Nashville. They don't give a flying about us in NC.


At least you can hit the dragon easily. I have to pay $1,000 to ship a car there.

NC Beautiful country.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> She work at the Tide?


Nope, fantastic steak sammich at the tide! Now if you're in the mood for burrito...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's funny how Uber says they got to gather additional information. From where? From whom? All bs mumbo jumbo.
> 
> What should happen is that when pax requests to submit something like that then it warns them that if they submit a false claim of driver impairment and Uber determines the claim to be fraudulent then Uber will deactivate the pax. Then it asks them if they want to proceed. This would help cut down on fake claims of driver impairment.


Better yet - tell the pax that there is a $150 fee to file the report. If the "investigation" finds that the report is true, the fee will be refunded. Making them put some skin in the game will totally destroy the false reports.

And of course, Uber will split that fee with the driver.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Clothahump said:


> Better yet - tell the pax that there is a $150 fee to file the report. If the "investigation" finds that the report is true, the fee will be refunded. Making them put some skin in the game will totally destroy the false reports.
> 
> And of course, Uber will split that fee with the driver.


And protect impaired drivers, which would put TNC's out of business.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Just got off the phone with Uber, zero help of course! They asked if i'd had a confrontation with a pax earlier, yes and I reported it! So they know the score! You pussed off a rider, they retaliate with a false claim, yet Uber allows them to get away with it?! This is an outrage!


The "Company" will always side with the Passenger..even when Passenger is wrong/lied whatever .. That's why it is so important to Treat every single passenger with respect and to hold your tongue . NEVER ever argue with a Passenger . Just let them rant ,

a_pologize in a Personal manner ..use their name .. Mike I am really sorry .. I didn't realize you like to get picked up at the side street ..I'll make sure and make a note of that for your next pickup

Sue I'm sorry your my First Pick up of the Day , havent had my coffee yet and forgot you live on a one way street ..so I had to go around.

Jazmine I'm really sorry but I cant give you a ride if you dont have a childs seat ... The fine is $700 , it's insane and I cant afford the ticket .. besides we want to keep Tyrone safe ..I'd feel terrible if we gt into a accident and Tyrone was hurt .

_
Your PASSENGERS will appreciate your calm caring TONE /Message ..they still may not be Happy but it will help to temper 99% of their anger towards YOU .

Drivers that have the attitude that this is their business and they can run it the way you want to .. those Drivers will always have issues .

Deal with UBER support in the same manner ... Just point out calmly what happened.. _Passengers was on a long flight and was really grumpy and took it out on me etc..._
_
_

Good Luck !


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

dauction said:


> The "Company" will always side with the Passenger..even when Passenger is wrong/lied whatever .. That's why it is so important to Treat every single passenger with respect and to hold your tongue . NEVER ever argue with a Passenger . Just let them rant ,
> 
> a_pologize in a Personal manner ..use their name .. Mike I am really sorry .. I didn't realize you like to get picked up at the side street ..I'll make sure and make a note of that for your next pickup
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this 100%. This is absolutely a customer service job, and you just sometimes need to treat people like children. Or a dog. Calmly acknowledge their feelings and distract them with something positive. They'll be out of your life in a few minutes. They are just a source of income.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Nope, fantastic steak sammich at the tide! Now if you're in the mood for burrito...


If I wanted a banana I would talk to Anna?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably pax had a truly _impaired_ driver roll up to her, she Cancelled and got OP. Wrote Uber a comment on finished trip with OP something like:

_Please find more drivers like this, he was awesome! The one before him smelled of alcohol and looked drunk. I cancelled that trip and loved this driver.
_
Then Rohit read: _Please find more drivers like this, he was awesome! The one before him smelled of alcohol and looked drunk. I cancelled that trip and loved this driver._


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Probably pax had a truly _impaired_ driver roll up to her, she Cancelled and got OP. Wrote Uber a comment on finished trip with OP something like:
> 
> _Please find more drivers like this, he was awesome! The one before him smelled of alcohol and looked drunk. I cancelled that trip and loved this driver.
> _
> Then Rohit read: _Please find more drivers like this, he was awesome! The one before him smelled of alcohol and looked drunk. I cancelled that trip and loved this driver._


Oh yeah I'm sure that's what happend


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


Did you report him first? ... you NEED to send a report no matter how minor. I give out 1stars and reports like candy. You look at me wrong, it's an automatic 1 star and a write up on how vulgar you were and how badly your attitude was, and how/ why you should be removed from the app. Uber gets this report while pax is still slowly getting their behind out of the car.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

dauction said:


> The "Company" will always side with the Passenger..even when Passenger is wrong/lied whatever .. That's why it is so important to Treat every single passenger with respect and to hold your tongue . NEVER ever argue with a Passenger . Just let them rant ,
> 
> a_pologize in a Personal manner ..use their name .. Mike I am really sorry .. I didn't realize you like to get picked up at the side street ..I'll make sure and make a note of that for your next pickup
> 
> ...


The only sensible post in 4 pages of this thread.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

dauction said:


> Your PASSENGERS will appreciate your calm caring TONE


Sharp post, good advice!

My mom gave me similar when I got my first job at 17. She worded it differently, "Don't argue. Just keep eating the boss's sht till it tastes like ice cream."

Some will argue; dignity and self respect... A paycheck is more important.

That said, I was professional and respectful toward my harpy c rider. She lied anyway. You see, I committed the ultimate driver sin, I said no to a rider.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Demon said:


> And protect impaired drivers, which would put TNC's out of business.


Nope. That's a report that will stand up and is worth paying the 150 clams to file.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been waitlisted due to a false accusation, had to endure a one day vacation from this part-time business, and then I was paid $100 for my trouble.

I offered to go take any test, breathalyzer, blood, urine, you name the place, I'll be there. Looking back, I think I know why they don't require it -- we'd have to drive somewhere, and that's a no-no, if a driver were actually impaired.

In a just world, the lying pax would get a lifetime ban.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> In a just world, the lying pax would get a lifetime ban.


Until they got a new phone # and create a new account


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Clothahump said:


> Nope. That's a report that will stand up and is worth paying the 150 clams to file.


Stand up to what?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Had another lil tussle this afternoon when a rider got pissy because I refused to take her 2 minor children to the hotel from Zephyr Cove beach without her.

She said, “FINE, DON’T CHARGE ME A CANCEL FEE!” Real snotty and mean. Gleefully I responded, Sorry got to! She hung up. I called Uber immediately, laid it on em and CS said, “Don’t worry your account will not be put on hold if this passenger complains on you.” Weird. This will be my new norm! Oh got a $9.75 cancel fee too!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Had another lil tussle this afternoon when a rider got pissy because I refused to take her 2 minor children to the hotel from Zephyr Cove beach without her.
> 
> She said, "FINE, DON'T CHARGE ME A CANCEL FEE!" Real snotty and mean. Gleefully I responded, Sorry got to! She hung up. I called Uber immediately, laid it on em and CS said, "Don't worry your account will not be put on hold if this passenger complains on you." Weird. This will be my new norm! Oh got a $9.75 cancel fee too!


Good move. How'd you know she had kids by phone?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Best advice is:
> 
> *A. DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM *


I do. It didn't help me, uber didn't want the footage.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Good move. How'd you know she had kids by phone?


Beach has a designated rideshare pick area so I called to tell her. She said just her 2 boys are going, me- how old? 13-14, nope!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bert Dotson said:


> Wal-Mart sells a breathalyzer. Film yourself doing the test. Drive to the police station ask for help. Film yourself at the police desk.


That's just silly. 
You go make a fool of yourself.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One thing about this: once they do give you at least twenty-five bananas, let the matter drop. Do not even send an e-Mail that says "thank you". In a case like this, usually you get fifty to a hundred. If all that you get is fifty, take it and run.


I think I'm missing something here - why should you not even send an e-Mail that says "thank you"?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's just silly.
> You go make a fool of yourself.


I was in Youtube mode when I said that. As inconvenient as it is to get deactivated for a false claim, after a few days you will be reactivated. That's what I hear anyways.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

dauction said:


> The "Company" will always side with the Passenger..even when Passenger is wrong/lied whatever .. That's why it is so important to Treat every single passenger with respect and to hold your tongue . NEVER ever argue with a Passenger . Just let them rant ,
> 
> a_pologize in a Personal manner ..use their name .. Mike I am really sorry .. I didn't realize you like to get picked up at the side street ..I'll make sure and make a note of that for your next pickup
> 
> ...


wow, just wow, no wonder these mad as shootin sprees happen so often if you ameriguns supress your true feelings like this all the time, man think about what you must be bottling up here if you are speaking to people like this, that pressure switch is gunna blow one way or another, best just let it out a little at a time and be honest with these paxholes rather than so sickly sacherine... IMHO.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Revenge: go on Facebook talk groups for the neighborhood pax lives in, raise hell. Make an excellent example of them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

gustavusadolphus said:


> why should you not even send an e-Mail that says "thank you"?


The language that accompanies the statement that they are going to give you a little something strongly suggests that they do not want to see or hear another word on the matter. I can take a hint.



yogi bear said:


> shootin sprees happen so often ameriguns .


Not necessary.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


1) dont drive drunk. 

2) never kick out a pax unless they have a weapon.

3) get a dashcam. Itll save your ass.

4) dont drive drunk.

5) dont be a creep and hit on every cute honey in your car.

6) dont go kicking her out after she denied your creepy advances.

7) did i say dont drive drunk? 
Well..ignore that.. Drive stone faced drunk. Makes it alot easier to deal with *****y pax that wont give you there numbers when asked.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I do. It didn't help me, uber didn't want the footage.


While uber not might want the footage, I think many pax will be much less likely to make up a story if they know there was a camera in their face.

So it does serve it's purpose, even if you never realize it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> While uber not might want the footage, I think many pax will be much less likely to make up a story if they know there was a camera in their face.
> 
> So it does serve it's purpose, even if you never realize it.


Indeed...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Demon said:


> Stand up to what?


To investigation. If I am busting a driver because s/he's impaired, I'm damn sure going to haul out my phone and video them to show why. I imagine others would, too. Send the video to Uber showing the driver weaving or whatever, with you clearly asking them to stop and let you out, and I cannot see any way that Uber would not agree.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> To investigation. If I am busting a driver because s/he's impaired, I'm damn sure going to haul out my phone and video them to show why. I imagine others would, too. Send the video to Uber showing the driver weaving or whatever, with you clearly asking them to stop and let you out, and I cannot see any way that Uber would not agree.


There are four reasons, actually....

1 - U

2 - B

3 - E

4 - R


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Sounds lucrative I'm going to start taking Uber's and filing complaints


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> wow, just wow, no wonder these mad as shootin sprees happen so often if you ameriguns supress your true feelings like this all the time, man think about what you must be bottling up here if you are speaking to people like this, that pressure switch is gunna blow one way or another, best just let it out a little at a time and be honest with these paxholes rather than so sickly sacherine... IMHO.


 LOL .. OK thats Funny Yogi ... Immediately reminded me of one of the great scenes on old show called Cheers ..............




But seriously if your passengers are affecting you to the Point you cant help but get angry ..umm maybe you want to see DR Crane


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I got an impairment warning before. I asked uber is the lax a higher rating than my 4.96. I also ask uber was the lax a late night drunk. And do they have a history or giving low ratings.

Ask uber does the lax have a higher rating than you. Also ask if pax was drunk or high if it was late night pick up.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dauction said:


> The "Company" will always side with the Passenger..even when Passenger is wrong/lied whatever .. That's why it is so important to Treat every single passenger with respect and to hold your tongue . NEVER ever argue with a Passenger . Just let them rant ,
> 
> a_pologize in a Personal manner ..use their name .. Mike I am really sorry .. I didn't realize you like to get picked up at the side street ..I'll make sure and make a note of that for your next pickup
> 
> ...


You are so right. Keep calm. Be respectful.

Drive safe


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> And how expensive would that be to lawyer up just to get a handful of $6 fares back.
> 
> Understand that Uber is going to bench you until further notice, and side with the pax 100% of the time. You are expendable. Uber has hundreds if not thousands of new drivers all lined up at every Green Light Hub -daily-. That's why you're a "partner" not an "employee". Eventually, this kind of nonsense will happen to every driver, and another driver is right there to take his or her place at a moments notice. Sorry about your luck. We, (or will be) have all been there.


Get a lawyer that will take the case on contingency.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Get a lawyer that will take the case on contingency.


Again. Trying to recoup "lost wages" in this gig is subjective since it varies month to month, week to week and day to day. Do you absolutely think it's worth taking your time taking some pax to court to get a few bucks back when you could be out working another gig or looking for other work?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


Source: Uber Technologies-Green Light/Legal Review of Uber's Driver Contract.

The contract we enter into with Uber provides for a safety net for both drivers and riders. The basis of the safety net is to ensure that both drivers and riders are safe. That being said:

Any allegation made by a rider, that involves safety and or breaking of a law must be investigated by Uber. This is an across the board policy. Per Uber's agreements with their insurance providers, upon receiving a "critical complaint" the driver must be temporarily suspended while an investigation is completed. Per Uber, most investigations of this nature takes up to 72 hours. The exact process used to investigate is not disclosed by Uber.

But it was disclosed that the drivers:

"History including prior complaints, rating, number of hours driven, number of trips, riders feed back and of course any hard evidence that may be provided, is considered".

For many drivers, being off the platform can be financially devastating. However, Uber must weigh the public's safety above the losses that may be incurred by the driver, during the suspension period.

Evidence such as a dash-cam is normally not considered for many reasons. Foremost in DUI claims, the dash-cam does not provide sufficient evidence as the sobriety of the driver. In addition, there are a myriad of laws that vary from state to state, having to do with the use and validity of dash-cam footage. Therefore, Uber has taken the position that dash cam footage is "normally" not considered in the investigative process.

As for suing a rider for false claims. Aside from the many legal challenges that a plaintiff would face, attempting to bring such a case, Uber may be the greatest obstacle. Riders make Uber money. Drivers are an expendable expense. First, Uber will battle any request for discovery and or a subpoena in a civil action between a driver and rider. Second, Uber has a history of simply deactivating the driver, once the suit comes to light, based on conflict of interest.

The reality is that Uber drivers, much like most individual contract workers, are on their own and have little support from the company that they contract to.

For what it is worth:

I carry a breathalyzer. If a rider voices a concern about my sobriety, I can prove it. However, if the rider says nothing to me and simply reports me to Uber as drunk or high, there is little I can do but wait out the investigation. 
I feel that the best defense to bogus claims from riders is to give them no reason to be angry. Easier said than done in some cases.

Drive Safe


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Again. Trying to recoup "lost wages" in this gig is subjective since it varies month to month, week to week and day to day


Who said anything about recouping lost wages? Damages, baby, damages. That's where the money is. Ask any trial lawyer.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> To investigation. If I am busting a driver because s/he's impaired, I'm damn sure going to haul out my phone and video them to show why. I imagine others would, too. Send the video to Uber showing the driver weaving or whatever, with you clearly asking them to stop and let you out, and I cannot see any way that Uber would not agree.


When i got reported it was 2 days after my last ride and I had no one recording me or asking me to let them out. I received a tip from a ride 2 days prior and was waitlisted within 10 minutes of that tip hitting my account. I checked the ride details if that trip, the rider was refunded. I am comfortable saying it was that rider who made the claim. I remember the ride, it was the second to the last that night. she was nice and personable, it was only a dollar over a minimum fare. I don't drink, use drugs or medicate except the occasional pain killer for migraines. It was a boring short ride. I choose to believe she reported the wrong driver or something along those lines. It just doesn't make sense to pull the refund card for a minimum fare.

I don't know, choosing to believe it was a mistake, while perhaps naive, makes it easier for me.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


*i feel for you bro.

i had another driver order a ride, i accepted, he cancelled and this scum of a person reported me for impaired driving.

*
Seemed to me like its an auto 24 hour ban.

anyone that would falsely kill someone's income out of spite --- are the absolute scum of humanity


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Bert Dotson said:


> Wal-Mart sells a breathalyzer. Film yourself doing the test. Drive to the police station ask for help. Film yourself at the police desk.


I really, really like this suggestion. And it serves as proof that there is no alcohol in your system just minutes after deactivation, and if Uber doesn't reactivate (and compensate), they are responsible for your financial hardship - should you choose to pursue an outcome.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> I really, really like this suggestion. And it serves as proof that there is no alcohol in your system just minutes after deactivation, and if Uber doesn't reactivate (and compensate), they are responsible for your financial hardship - should you choose to pursue an outcome.


Thanks to the smart phone it will be time stamped. Tracking and monitoring the whole incident! Along with a dashcam footage you've got a case! Right? Maybe not. It seems airtight but the user agreement most likely permits deactivation for any reason whether reasonable or not, and also has you agree not to file suit of any kind.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> if Uber doesn't reactivate (and compensate), they are responsible for your financial hardship


Yeah right. Good luck with that one, lol.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> Judge jury and executioner all wrapped up in one call center representative


LoL


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> Thanks to the smart phone it will be time stamped. Tracking and monitoring the whole incident! Along with a dashcam footage you've got a case! Right? Maybe not. It seems airtight but the user agreement most likely permits deactivation for any reason whether reasonable or not, and also has you agree not to file suit of any kind.


Nothing stops you from suing the pax for damages arising from their slander and defamation of character.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Posted this on another thread;

I just got the 24/48 hr vacation for being "aperently impaired"

I understand that they have to CYA (cover ya' arse) Also they were cordual and as polite as they could. Funny part was just before the Text of temperarydeath, I bought a dashcam. Not that it would help. Just odd timing.

When I asked if it would of helped, (only answer was I could have one. not that it would help) Uber responded with a canned but kind email stating I had been a good driver. But really was phrased kindly.

Guess they really have no choice. Just sucks that if/when it happens again, it's now a pattern. Kinda worried about that. Dumb but I really enjoy this gig (ity)

-----------

While I was deactivated, I did some reading up on it. Uber has gotten into trouble for not being tuffer on claimes of impairment. As well as Lyft. Not playing devel's advocate but am glad they only cut us off for a day or 2. Play like they "investigated" and back to business as usual.

Given my record, I was kinda hoping for a $ bump. But just glad to be back to Uber'n


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Well we're bouncing back and forth with messages. Them- we need to investigate, appreciate your patience. Me- this is an outrage, reactivate me immediately, false allegation, missed earnings, etc! I ain't letting this die.
> 
> I'm so pissed! I've read other complaints about false reporting and thought, oh you poor schmuck, that'll never happen to me! IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANY OF US! I am witness!


For the future and all of you reading this: If you have a DASHCAM, you are much less likely to have it happen (loudly mention your camera recorded everything to the pax as you throw them out) and add in the first sentence of your response to Uber or Lyft that you have one and will be happy to supply DASHCAM FOOTAGE of any date/time if they want to provide the date and time...THEY WILL NEVER provide the date or time and YOU will be reactivated...this costs about $100 at Best Buy...why would any driver put themselves at risk of losing their income for lack of buying a $100 dashcam???



Clothahump said:


> Who said anything about recouping lost wages? Damages, baby, damages. That's where the money is. Ask any trial lawyer.


There are no damages and no case. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

10000 rides said:


> For the future and all of you reading this: If you have a DASHCAM, you are much less likely to have it happen (loudly mention your camera recorded everything to the pax as you throw them out) and add in the first sentence of your response to Uber or Lyft that you have one and will be happy to supply DASHCAM FOOTAGE of any date/time if they want to provide the date and time...THEY WILL NEVER provide the date or time and YOU will be reactivated...this costs about $100 at Best Buy...why would any driver put themselves at risk of losing their income for lack of buying a $100 dashcam???
> 
> There are no damages and no case. You have no idea what you're talking about.


Not sure about damages or disagreeing with ya but think almost anything could be pursued as "mental anguish" Thinking a case could be made. But agree, hardly worth it.

If permenently deactivated, I would definatly talk to a lawyer. But hoping that day never comes!


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Not sure about damages or disagreeing with ya but think almost anything could be pursued as "mental anguish" Thinking a case could be made. But agree, hardly worth it.
> 
> If permenently deactivated, I would definatly talk to a lawyer. But hoping that day never comes!


Nope. NOT mental anguish...damages are based on ACTUAL losses...There's no case here. Unfortunately, you have no recourse that will not cost MORE than your loss. Move on.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

What everyone keeps missing in these threads, is that often times your local regulatory agency (i.e. taxi commission) REQUIRES you to be deactivated for a certain amount of time following any report of impaired/intoxicated driving. It is not that Uber does not believe you, they are just responding in the way that is dictated by your local laws.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Everybody wants to sue. But few know what it takes to mount a lawsuit. If you want to go after pain, suffering, mental anguish, you are talking about taking depositions, hiring expert witnesses, and a bunch of expensive things like that. Over the loss of what? Several hundred dollars? Good luck getting a reputable lawyer to take a case like that. Go to small claims court? Again, it will cost you as much or more than the money you might have earned. And, you get no lawyer, but the defendant can bring one.

I guess its cathartic to vent about this, but try not to get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Great points, Dex and UB.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Yea, I let it go. Only bothers me now when I think about it. So I don't!

I've done over 6000 rides and this is the worst that's happened to me. So I consider myself fortunate. That said, I do hope the seeunexttuesday that falsely reported me gets space herpes.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, KC.

Super, uber space herpes with the heartbreak of serocies! 
(and that their Mom make 'em wear cheap sneakers and the other kids make fun of them)

Just a side thought. But can you imagine someone so bereft that they would do this just to be jerks or to score a free ride?

An adult would not let this get to them. So I like to pretend I am one. But.........

snork


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Everybody wants to sue. But few know what it takes to mount a lawsuit. If you want to go after pain, suffering, mental anguish, you are talking about taking depositions, hiring expert witnesses, and a bunch of expensive things like that. Over the loss of what? Several hundred dollars? Good luck getting a reputable lawyer to take a case like that. Go to small claims court? Again, it will cost you as much or more than the money you might have earned. And, you get no lawyer, but the defendant can bring one.
> 
> I guess its cathartic to vent about this, but try not to get your hopes up too high.


Which is why you go to small claims court, not superior, and sue the pax, not Uber. Uber is doing what they can, and arguably, should. It's the pax that slandered and defamed you, and made you lose $ for whatever time the "investigation" takes.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Which is why you go to small claims court, not superior, and sue the pax, not Uber. Uber is doing what they can, and arguably, should. It's the pax that slandered and defamed you, and made you lose $ for whatever time the "investigation" takes.


Man, Suze. I can't wait to get the dashcam. (due by end of day tomorrow) Just for the peace of mind with that sort of thing. I.E, false alligations.

Just the thought of a drunken coed makes me cringe with how easily they could destroy my reputation, case legal issues. While pursuing litigation is way down the list. It sure does make me breath easier for a host of others, besides.

I do agree that they really are in a tight spot. Just the allegations lose/lose for them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Well we're bouncing back and forth with messages. Them- we need to investigate, appreciate your patience. Me- this is an outrage, reactivate me immediately, false allegation, missed earnings, etc! I ain't letting this die.
> 
> I'm so pissed! I've read other complaints about false reporting and thought, oh you poor schmuck, that'll never happen to me! IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANY OF US! I am witness!


there are always the steves out there thinking it cant happen to a "good driver" i was reported for weed , and i dont even smoke cigs , bad asthma. some little ***** reported it because i said to her i almost left it took u 5 min to come out.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

As others have noted, civil torts are expensive and time consuming. You often need a retainer just to get the process started. And a victory can often by Pyrrhic in nature, as these suits come up in background checks, and many employers will circular file your resume and application if they know you sued someone. It doesn't matter if you're right, they just don't want the risk.

Given what's in the news these days, you might get more satisfaction by putting the jerks and _female canines_ on blast using social media, especially if you have camera footage. You know their names, and likely where they live. A quick search, and you might find their actual identity. Anonymously mail a thumb drive of the footage to their employer, or hire a PI, or lawyer to go have a "come to Jesus" meeting with their boss. A process server will deliver a brown envelope filled with damning evidence for about the price of a meal.

Get the fookturd fired, and that may be more satisfying than anything else. Not that I know anything about that. 

This _female canine_ got fired one day after an audio recording went on social media blast:

https://abcnews.go.com/US/assistant...-fired-argument-uber-driver/story?id=51135827

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...accusing-uber-driver-kidnap-article-1.3631849


----------



## John.Hamada (Aug 9, 2018)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> I was curious where my closest hub is. It is a 6 hour drive to DC, an 8 hour drive to ATL or a 10 hour drive to Nashville. They don't give a flying about us in NC.


Virginia beach blvd.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You know, most PI's need retainers too, and as far as I know, process service requires a filed suit. And, unless you got permanently deactivated, going after someone and getting them fired is taking things too far, in my opinion, and could expose you to retaliatory actions.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> As others have noted, civil torts are expensive and time consuming. You often need a retainer just to get the process started. And a victory can often by Pyrrhic in nature, as these suits come up in background checks, and many employers will circular file your resume and application if they know you sued someone. It doesn't matter if you're right, they just don't want the risk.
> 
> Given what's in the news these days, you might get more satisfaction by putting the jerks and _female canines_ on blast using social media, especially if you have camera footage. You know their names, and likely where they live. A quick search, and you might find their actual identity. Anonymously mail a thumb drive of the footage to their employer, or hire a PI, or lawyer to go have a "come to Jesus" meeting with their boss. A process server will deliver a brown envelope filled with damning evidence for about the price of a meal.
> 
> ...


I personally would enjoy that so much more, Cary. Just posting a vid of the ride with whom ever did that to me. And a whole lot easier, 2 boot.

Then end with the reactivation text after starting with the "A passenger reported that you seemed impaired..."

And finally "Hope ya enjoyed your free $6. ride"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You don't need a lawyer for small claims court. Judgements are capped in NJ at $3000, except for Landlord/Tenant court (a division of Small Claims), which is capped at $5,000.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> You know, most PI's need retainers too, and as far as I know, process service requires a filed suit. And, unless you got permanently deactivated, going after someone and getting them fired is taking things too far, in my opinion, and could expose you to retaliatory actions.


I've worked with investigators for decades. I can make a call and get one to find someone, or deliver a package, for about the price of a 12-pack. Some of them owe me more favors than I can count, anyway. Same goes for process servers, and they'll do it for even less. Getting a manila envelope of dirt delivered isn't expensive.

I agree that this is a Hail Mary; the final play in a game where I intend to ruin someone, make them pay in spades. In general, I don't F with people, or their job, and almost always walk away from unnecessary confrontation, because there's no profit in that, but turnabout is F'ing FAIR PLAY. If someone files a false complaint, and my wait listing doesn't end after 12-24 hours, I'll start calling in some favors. The few pax that told me I'd never drive again? I have a file on each. I'm a boy scout. When threatened, I get prepared. *Si vis pacem, para bellum.*

Most people who irrationally threaten an Uber driver, or file false complaints, are full of fecal matter. They bow up, make threats, yell and scream, like petulant children. Like that former prosecutor in Dallas, Jody Warner. She found out the hard way that you don't F with good, decent people, who are just trying to make some extra money.

I've learned to embrace my inner cracker. I know full-well why true southerners are so damn polite. I've suffered through frivolous lawsuits, unwarranted regulatory investigations, faced judges having committed no crimes, endured violent assaults where someone tried to murder me, and I almost died. I've been deposed more times than I care to count, by some truly loathsome sub-humans. So when some turd crosses the Rubicon in an effort to harm me or my family, I'll do the math, and I may let the ever-so-patient hillbilly in me do his thing. I've one disbarred lawyer, one former CPA (license revoked), one former military guy with a Big Chicken Dinner, and one former pharma rep in my wake. Each started in on me for no good reason (totally irrational), each got what they deserved, each had to move to a different state in an attempt to start over after they tried to get me fired out of stupid spite. Four decades later, I'm still here, and they are somewhere else.

I'm a Mad Dog Mattis fan. I'm polite, professional, and have a plan for every person I meet.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

This happpened to me once and I told Uber the passenger was intoxicated.


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


This has happend to me three times ****ing asshole pax


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Rojopostal2380 said:


> This has happend to me three times &%[email protected]!*ing asshole pax


Wow, Roj. I was worried #2 would get me kicked!


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Wow, Roj. I was worried #2 would get me kicked!


Na they know the customers when they are lieing they deactivate you to show they do something about these kind of reports I have over2,000 rides in 8 months and over 30 trophies and 20 some complaints from passengers say great things about me ect...sorry I digress


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Naw, thanks, Roj! I really was worried. Was glad you posted that, but that's messed up feeling better due to your misfortune. 

Freakin' passengers. I have 3 complaints for not using a phone holder. That's never happened. I even have backup holders considering it's a safety issue. 

99.9% are great. But that less then one in a hundred, that's the one you remember and causes grief. .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Never thought it'd happen to me! Tossed and cancelled on a nasty attitude rider about an hour ago then this! Insane! I'll keeep the y'all posted!


Drivers must have Recourse !

Uber only Encourages Abuse of a deeply Flawed System which Rewards Liars.

A UNION will stop this COLD !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I sincerely think your right, 2hunt. Really do.

The easiest way would get an established union to organize. But every one I've been involved with was, well, not great folks to deal with.


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Naw, thanks, Roj! I really was worried. Was glad you posted that, but that's messed up feeling better due to your misfortune.
> 
> Freakin' passengers. I have 3 complaints for not using a phone holder. That's never happened. I even have backup holders considering it's a safety issue.
> 
> 99.9% are great. But that less then one in a hundred, that's the one you remember and causes grief. .


Yeah I know right I really like my customers and is a small amount that are rude and nasty just had a rude lady at the airport she wasnt at her pick up location and was mad yelling at me like I was in the wrong was a long trip too for good money i just walked away and cancled it and call suport cause i didnt want her calling making up shit and getting me deactivated for nothing


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup, Roj. The best defense is pre-emptive.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

Maybe the thing to do is drive to the nearest police station, prove your not impaired.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BillGsa said:


> Maybe the thing to do is drive to the nearest police station, prove your not impaired.


I was thinking the same thing, Bill. I was told it wouldn't help and that the cops would not do it. Having never tried, I dunno.

Has anyone tried this, yet?

Oh, thinking just an alcohol breathalyzer is not really proof of anything but alcohol. "impaired" could be as simple as being tired?


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

BillGsa said:


> Maybe the thing to do is drive to the nearest police station, prove your not impaired.


So, you're going to wander into the police station, go up to the window and get their attention, and start talking to them about how you need to prove you are not currently impaired.

I am pretty sure this will guarantee that the police will think you are impaired.


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Sharp post, good advice!
> 
> My mom gave me similar when I got my first job at 17. She worded it differently, "Don't argue. Just keep eating the boss's sht till it tastes like ice cream."
> 
> ...


Can you tell us what the argument was all about?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BunnyMan said:


> So, you're going to wander into the police station, go up to the window and get their attention, and start talking to them about how you need to prove you are not currently impaired.
> 
> I am pretty sure this will guarantee that the police will think you are impaired.


LoL, kinda a given as we are uber drivers, no?


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Doesn't always go as planned...

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2018/08...ing-driving-police-station-prove-wasnt-drunk/



BunnyMan said:


> So, you're going to wander into the police station, go up to the window and get their attention, and start talking to them about how you need to prove you are not currently impaired.
> 
> I am pretty sure this will guarantee that the police will think you are impaired.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LAS0023 said:


> Doesn't always go as planned...
> 
> https://toronto.citynews.ca/2018/08...ing-driving-police-station-prove-wasnt-drunk/


LoL, idiot.

"_Hey Bill, you remember that time you said you wasn't drunk or nutton?"_


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

_I just got another one!!!!!!! It's been like a week!

"WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY
A message from Uber
·

Hi Danny,

We are contacting you to inform you that we received a report that your driving seemed impaired during a recent trip. Uber prohibits the use of drugs or alcohol by drivers using the app. Reports of this nature require us to put a temporary hold on your account while we collect additional information. Your account will remain on hold while we complete our investigation.

If you have any additional information related to the report that was received, please respond to this message. Your account will remain on hold until we receive a response from you."

*Sent by Mike on Saturday, August 25, 2018 at 6:15:23 PM

2 in a week! Think I am boned.*
_


----------



## anthony23 (May 27, 2018)

Danny it's ridiculous that people can and will just make up lies to try to get a free ride. Then they pass word around to all their buddies that all they have to do to get free rides is make up a lie and say their driver's are "impaired".


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Right, Anthony!? I am looking for something else. This is the second time in 2 weeks. Both at like 5 or 6 8n the morning. Wasn't even tired.

3 reports of no phone holder. I have 2 backups in the car and am never without!

Hey, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Got the all clear but please know any future reports, yada yada.

I replied;

"Thank you so much, but no thank you. Too stressful wondering if you can work the next day. 

But I have greatly enjoyed being an uber driver.

Please know any future offers from uber may be declined.

Please have a great day!

Danny"

First, Ok, go back to work. And don't let this happen again, not that we are saying it happened in the first place. But we will dane to allow you to be the first customer in a 2 part sale of service where we match you to a customer. But your an IC, not an employee. But we are in charge. But thanks! We'll call you tomorrow, buy breakfast or send flowers. Want more lube? (Kidding. We don't call the next day)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I actually said "have an uber good day"

Wish I ended with "there is no need for reply"

Have one application into an uber like thing for non-emergency medical appointments and another for a pizza delivery gig. (pizza delivery pays more than uber but has a schedule.)

Really loved this gig. This kinda sucks.

I know they have to do wut they have to do. But am a lil burnt out and crispy after 18 months, they could give a boink and when a door closes, a window opens. I am a jumper and always leads to the next adventure, mess-up or good thing...........


----------

